# What do you have in your exo terra vivs



## dannyj (Jan 23, 2007)

Just got a exo terra viv just interested in what everyone has in theirs?

What can survive just by heatmat other than snake and spider?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

try geckos,
frogs,
mantids,
phasmids,
beetles,
assassins,
pedes,
to name a few


----------



## Dale42 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah i have kept anoles in them, and i have frogs in 1 and yeah are fine, if you set it up right they can look really good but i have found its a right pain to keep the glass clean as i think the water marks mark it quite badly


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Dale42 said:


> yeah i have kept anoles in them, and i have frogs in 1 and yeah are fine, if you set it up right they can look really good but i have found its a right pain to keep the glass clean as i think the water marks mark it quite badly


beaclean will get the glass spotless, for the 3 seconds before your tree frogs jump all over it again.

i've got frogs, frogs ,frogs,frogs and oh yeah more frogs in mine.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

corn snake in my 45 X45


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

45x45x45 - Crested Gecko.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

ive got a white lipped pit viper in my 45x45x60


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

shouldnt you have that in a reinforced cage at all?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Andy b 1 said:


> shouldnt you have that in a reinforced cage at all?


why? in normal use an exo terra is perfectly strong enough


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Dartfrogs in one (60x45x45) and carpet chameleons in the other two (45x45x60)


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Cresties in a 60x60x60 cm and a nice empty 30x30x45 which is still looking for an inhabitant!


----------



## missloo (Jun 30, 2008)

i have miliis (barking geckos) in my setup just with a heatmat


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

3 fire belly newts in a 45x45x45


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

spend_day said:


> 3 fire belly newts in a 45x45x45


RAmen! :2thumb:

It's all about the beer volcanoes.

RAmen!


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

got ma crestie in mine


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

captaincarot said:


> beaclean will get the glass spotless, for the 3 seconds before your tree frogs jump all over it again.
> 
> i've got frogs, frogs ,frogs,frogs and oh yeah more frogs in mine.


 yep me too frogs, frogs and oh yeah some frogs lol


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I got a reptile radiator and a 5.0 tube in my 60x45x60,

only cos i cant decide what to get to put init:whistling2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Chile Rose T in mine


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Waglers temple viper in a 12x12x18 but she is only young at the moment.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I've got the largest size exo-terras. One of them houses a male Bob Clark albino boa and the other one houses a m/f het albino pair.

They're good vivs, but one bad thing about them is that they're not really stackable unless you build shelves for them


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Pygmy chameleons and salamanders.


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

i have pygmy chams in 12"x12"x12" & 12"x12"x18"
also red eyed tree frogs in 18"x18"x24"


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Dart frogs and carpet chameleons:2thumb:


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Small Chameleons,baby Cresty,locust hatching tubs and errrr plant cuttings.!
littlejay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

long tails lizards and green anoles in mine. Tho i've modifed my exo's and extended them to make them higher .


----------

